# Nombre propio- Montag



## German_lover

Hola:

¿Es  Montagmorgen nombre propio como en inglés?

Un saludo,
Lucie


----------



## kunvla

German_lover said:


> ¿Es  Montagmorgen nombre propio como en inglés?


No. Por cierto, tampoco lo es en inglés.
​*nombre común*​1. m. Gram. nombre que se aplica a personas, animales o cosas que pertenecen a una misma clase, especie o familia, y cuyo significado expresa su naturaleza o sus cualidades. El sustantivo _naranj_a es un nombre común.​*nombre propio*​1. m. Gram. Por oposición al común, nombre sin rasgos semánticos inherentes que designa un único ser; p. ej., _Javier, Toledo._​nombre | Diccionario de la lengua española​
Saludos,


----------



## German_lover

Hola:

Días de la semana son nombres propios en inglés, me parece.
No lo sé seguro.

Gracias.


----------



## kunvla

Nombre propio es @German_lover, por ejemplo.

Saludos,


----------



## anahiseri

En inglés los días de la semana se ponen en mayúscula, a lo mejor es eso por lo que se  habla de nombre propio . . . 
Monday, Tuesday etc.


----------



## lagartija68

Si fuera por llevar mayúsculas, no habría nombres comunes en alemán.


----------

